# nu is aber Fofftein



## Dxlfxn (23. September 2003)

.....endlich da. Fofftein, so heißt mein neues Boot, Fofftein, soviel wie Feierabend, Freizeit, Ende der Fremdbestimmung und Beginn der Selbstbestimmtheit.

Heute gegen 00.15 Uhr war ich nach 1780 km und vier Fähren mit
meiner neuen Rival 560 SP nach 30 Stunden non-Stop zu Hause.
Endlich!

Ein Bild kommt später mal. Da ich keine Dukaten Sch...en kann, hab ich die 2/3 fertig Varinate gewählt und muß noch so einiges
an Arbeiten investieren. Komme dann damit eventuell Ende Oktober!:z :z :z :z


----------



## Dorschi (23. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und allzeit ne Hand breit usw.
Vielk Spaß beim Fertigstellen.
Da kannst Du ja noch ein paar Sachen nach individuellem Wunsch ändern. Auch nicht schlecht!:z :z :z 

Grüße vom Dorschi#h #h #h


----------



## udorudi (23. September 2003)

…na, dolfin glückewünsche - dann mal ran an die arbeit und immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel…:g :g :g 

gruß

udo


----------



## siegerlaender (23. September 2003)

sauber, glückwunsch!


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. September 2003)

Mensch Dolfin

&nbsp;

na eeeeeeendlich ! :q Allzeit gute Fahrt und immer eine Hand breit Wasser umter´m Kiel !!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Laksos (23. September 2003)

Na prima, Glückwunsch! 

Und immer zehn Hand breit Silber unter'm Dodger! :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. September 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Anschaffung und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. September 2003)

Da schließe ich mich aber an - mit den Glückwünschen.

Weißt du eigentlich, woher die Bezeichnug "Fofftein" stammt ?

Fofftein = 15 und genau soviel, nämlich 15 Pfennige !!! kostete irgendwann mal ein Gedeck (Korn und Bier) und das war die Pause von Handwerkern.
Daher auch der Satz : Wi mokt fofftein.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Broesel (25. September 2003)

Ich wünsch auch allseits ...Alles und Überhaupt. Möge das Boot dicht sein... :q


----------



## Franky (25. September 2003)

Hallo Dolphin,

allzeit gute Fahrt und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel! 

Würde mich über ein paar Fotos freuen! :m


----------



## Albatros (26. September 2003)

Hallo Dolfin#h

auch ich wünsch Dir alles Gute mit deinem neuen Boot.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. September 2003)

So, ich sitze hier und fahre in 10 Minuten zum Flieger nach B.C.
Danke für die guten Wünsche!
@Stephan
..deswegen hab ich ja den Namen gewählt!
@Franky
Bilder kommen, sobald ich die Kiste komplett zusammengenagelt habe!


----------



## leguan8 (26. September 2003)

@ dolfin,

gibt es von rival ne hp? würde mich mal interssieren.


----------



## Ace (26. September 2003)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit...na du weisst schon:m


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

So, nun will ich den Thread nochmal hoch holen. Ich bin hier ja noch ein bischen schuldig:

@Leguan08
Tut mir leid, dass ich erst jetzt antworte. Ich hatte deine Frage nach der Internetseite von Rival nicht mehr gesehen. Hier die
späte Antwort: www.rivalboats.com

@alle
Ich habe die Kiste jetzt weitestgehend zusammengenagelt. Es fehlen noch Tests des Autopiloten. Wenn der jetzt auf der Jungfernfahrt keine Sperenzien macht, werden die letzten Arbeiten abgeschlossen.
Hier ein paar Bilder.Ich muß die Seite für Seite anhängen, da ich zu blöd dazu bin. Ich beginne mit einer Gesamtansicht:


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

.....nun die Heckansicht


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

.....und von vorn mit Steuerpultplane


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

.....Planermast Eigenbau


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

Detail Downriggerhalter und Ablageschalen darunter  (Eigenbau)


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

Detail Downrigger


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

Detail Steuerpult


----------



## Albatros (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi Dolfin#h

fein fein, daß haste ja sauber hinbekommen :m Viel Spaß und guten Fang damit#6


----------



## winni (31. Dezember 2003)

Moin Hans,

super Boot, super Ausstattung,
Achtung Meerforellen...der Hans greift an :a :s 

Viel Glück beim Trolling

Winni


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Dezember 2003)

Moin Hans !

klasse Boot - hätte mir vielleicht auch so eins holen sollen !

Hast Du gut hinbekommen mit dem Planermast, den Ablagefächern,&nbsp;Anordnung der Instrumente&nbsp;u.s.w.

Aber sag mal, diese komischen Rohre an der Reling - äääääh - sind die für heute Abend um die Silvesterraketen abzuschiessen ????? :q :q :q

Nein im Ernst, das Boot werde ich mir beim nächsten Trollingtreffen auf Fehmann mal genauer anschauen!

&nbsp;

Ich wünshe Dir einen guten Rutsch, und seh zu das Dir heute Abend keine Kracher oder ähnliches in´s Boot fliegt !

&nbsp;


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallöchen Klaus und andere....

Danke fürs Interesse.

Klaus. Soll ich dir sagen, warum an jeder Seite eines der "Rohre"
so hoch angesetzt ist?
Ist nicht unbedingt nötig, hilft aber die Planerruten etwas zu trennen. Wenn die äußere Rute auslöst, läuft so alles sicher über die innere hinweg. Wie gesagt: Es geht auch ohne.....


----------



## Tiffy (31. Dezember 2003)

Klasse Boot Dolfin #6

Sieht sehr gut durchorganisiert aus. Da wird das Fischen zur Freude.

Wünsche dir viele schöne Erlebnisse mit der Fofftein #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Hans, 

&nbsp; 

die Halterungen, womit Du die Grundplatten der Rigger an der Reling befestigt hast, wo kann ich diese beziehen ?? 

Brauche auch noch so welche, um meine Trollingbar zu befestigen !


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. Dezember 2003)

sauberes Sache Dolfin #6 
vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die Möglichkeit alles in nature zu bestaunen.
Mit meinem Autopilot bin ich immer noch auf Kriegsfahrt, gestern nachmittag zeigte er mir wieder, wie schön er im Kreis fahren kann :r .
Aber ich arbeite weiter dran.
Viel Glück mit dem Boot, und immer die berühmte handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Dezember 2003)

Klaus,

die Platten habe ich bei Rival geschenkt bekommen. Am besten sieh sie dir an oder ich mach dir Fotos und du läßt sie dir anfertigen. Ich finde sie sehr gut, weil nicht si riesig und bombenfest


----------



## FrankHB (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dolfin

Auch von mir einen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Boot.

Sieht Alles top aus.

Mit dem Motor wirst Du viel Freude haben. Ein Kollege von mir fährt ihn und fährt ihn und...........

Gruß Frank HB

PS: War heute auf Fehmarn in Burg bei dem Klettersilo.
Da ist ein Trolling Boot abgestellt aus HB mit montierten elektrischen Downriggern. 
Wer ist so mutig? Hatte leider meine Kamera in Heiligenhafen vergessen.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Da müssen die Silberfische nun höllisch aufpassen. 

Immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Hans,

&nbsp;

ich habe schon eine Skizze angefertigt, und werde die Halterungen&nbsp;in unserem Werkzeugbau anfertigen lassen! :m


----------

